# Disc sander problem



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Following right on the tail of and trying to prevent an accident.

I have a Delta 6×9 belt sander.

Couldn't find 9" Delta discs so I got some Jet 8" discs. Would not stick to plate.

So I bought some 8" Delta discs. They won't stick on the plate, either.

I've cleaned the plate with acetone. Still no stick.

Should I spit on it, look at it cross eyed, mumble voodoo?

Lee


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Lee,
I have the same sander….6" x 48" belt, and a 9" discs..
I buy my 9" discs from Woodworkers Supply and belts ,too.
They sometimes won't stick either, so like you, I take some some lighter fluid and clean the platten.
For me, lighter fluid works better… once dry, and if the new ones don't want to stick good. then
I spray them lightly with some kind of a craft glue (I forget the name) in a aersol can… that works.
Go to woodworkers.com, and look under sanding discs, or abrasives… they have the 9" alumnium oxide, 
and zirconia alumina in all different grits….... Hope this helps a little…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Lee I think I've seen spray adhesive at Big orange and Big blue I think it's 3M brand.

I used Lacquer Thinner to clean the surface.


----------

